# 2Nd Annual Ontario Mini Rally



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

It's been brought to my attention that we should start planning our 2013 Ontario Mini Rally!

Last year we held it at Emily Provincial Park, just west of Peterborough. Do we want to hold it there again this year, or would it be better to move it to another location? Selkirk Provincial Park has been suggested, if there is enough interest from Outbackers west of Toronto.

As for a date, last year was early June, to avoid interfering with summer vacation plans.

Let's get some feedback, and come up with a plan!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Let me check the old work calendar and get back to you..


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Snow said:


> Let me check the old work calendar and get back to you..


I'll float it by the crew and see what the interest level is. I guess it will partly depend on where, when and what else is on the calendar at that time.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Sure... as usual count me in... Emily is good and as Doug stated what about the other end (West of TO)...

Selkirk Provincial Park seemed nice when we stayed last year. We were in a relatively open area but we didn't mind it at all. We stayed on site 132 no issues. I see some sites already booked for the weekend of June 8/9. We were also at Port Burwell but that may be a bit far for some on the east side... We are pretty Open though.

We did Turkey Point as well, found that a bit to dusty for our liking. It was also Friday the 13th Very Interesting to say the least! Sure was neat seeing all the bikes...

Emily seems wide open that weekend still. So these are just ideas.

Post up on your thoughts!

Pat


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Well I'm off most weekends in June... so we are available..


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Umm... any others interested?









bump!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

How does June 15-16 or 22-23 work? at this point in time we are free both those weekends..


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I doubt if we'll be able to make it. My son is playing travel baseball this year and I expect his schedule (which I won't have for several weeks yet) will be quite hectic.

I'll keep an eye on this thread and if the stars align we'll be there.

Have fun!

Scott.


----------



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

hello all l am new to the trailer outback family but would love to go to a rally I'm camping June 20 weekend other than that my wife and l would love to come if you'll have a newbie Come along to learn more about outback and camping
Just post Some dates and we will make it work
thankyou :sign0144

Scott and Catherine Willock
2003 keystone outback 25rss


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

While I haven't heard of a specific Outbackers Rally in Ontario this year, I am planning to attend a Rally hosted by another group of campers (July 04-06) ... I'll send you the link (not sure of forum rules on cross posting rally threads) Your more then welcome to attend.. We'll be there, so you won't be the only Outback present ...


----------

